# Virtualization optimized version of FreeBSD like JeOS.



## brundle (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anybody thought about or put in motion a flavor of FreeBSD that has been optimized for virtualization similar to what was done with Ubuntu Server in JeOS? (http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos)

It would be very useful to have a trimmed down version/installer/kernel that would be optimized, small, fast and efficient when running on hypervisors. 

It would also help in continuing to push FreeBSD as a solid VM Guest OS option.  When other OS distros get onboard this trend (I read somewhere that RedHat is doing this as well) it will be hard not to look to them as potentially better VM Guest base installs.

This also holds true as even the underlying OS starts to disappear into the cloud as full pre-built applications start to get packaged and delivered without the need to install and configure an OS - it would be great if FreeBSD could easily be used as that base OS.

-b


----------



## phoenix (Jul 15, 2009)

There's already picoBSD, nanoBSD, miniBSD, and similar "customise the base, strip out what you don't need" projects out there.

No one has taken those and packaged them up with any kind of nifty installer for making VM appliances, though.  (Although, personally, I don't trust those VM appliances as far as I can throw them.)


----------



## brundle (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah those projects are a similar idea - yet instead of a focus on getting FreeBSD to fit on a USB, or flash memory or to run as a router the focus would be to run on hypervisors.

The same idea applies - strip what isn't necessary - things like wireless drivers, hardware drivers that aren't used by hypervisors, etc.

The default installer would still be best - it seems the point would be to make a thin version of the standard FreeBSD to be installed as normal.

-b


----------

